# What do you do when cashier gets angry @ coupons?



## lemm101 (Jan 17, 2015)

So today I was in Target and had a few Nivea coupons I printed out from the Target website for bodywash, it was already on sale for $2.43 so it came out free because the coupon was for $3.00 I went to the first cashier and she completely freaked out and said she didn't know how to scan them and to go wait in another line. As I waited in the other line the store manager approached me and told me I was only allowed to get one bottle. I told her I would use cash for one transaction and my credit card for the next ( Mind you I wasn't paying anything at all for it). She gave me an attitude and I noticed all the cashiers were extremely rude and rolled their eyes as my total came out to $0.00. Everything was legit. Not to mention the security guard followed me around the store the second time I came in. I was not doing anything illegal I just took advantage of the coupons that were on the actually Target website, but it really bothered me on how they treated me. I felt like they viewed me as a theif. What do you suggest I do next time, find another Target? I just want to know if any of you savers have experienced this?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd wait a few months, then go back to Target and try again. ;-)


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe their mood may have something to do with some news about their career prospects recently.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

You would think with their career prospects they would be glad to honour something stupid from a stupid company like Target.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Never experienced anything like that at Target. Of course, I've never bought anything from at Target in Canada either. I suspect that I am not unique in this.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

The advantage of being a senior citizen is that you can act like a complete idiot and get away with it. I haven't had any trouble with coupons specifically, but I have feigned senility on occasion when it was to my advantage. Instead of being angry at you, the cashiers tend to be sympathetic and helpful. 

A few months back, my wife and I were at the check-out of a store when the cashier asked us for our e-mail address so that we could get discount offers. With a perfectly straight face I said "we don't have e-mail". The face on the cashier was priceless; it was all my wife could do to keep from busting out laughing. Sure it was cruel to make this young woman believe we were clueless codgers, but I got out of having to give out my e-mail without being rude.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I find saying "no thanks" works well, too.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Also keep in mind management has probably 'prepared' the employee's of the pending madness that is or is already happening of the liquidation process.
Not only do they lose their jobs but the tail end of employment is going to be a cluster f at the register with everyone and their dog and a complex maze of mark-downs and confusion i would guess

Prob not much fun for the low wage worker on top of everything else.It is not like business is as usual.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

lemm101 said:


> 1. I was not doing anything illegal I just *took advantage of the coupons* that were on the actually Target website, but it *really bothered me on how they treated me*. I felt like they viewed me as a thief.
> 2. *What do you suggest I do next time*, find another Target?
> 3. I just want to know if *any of you savers have experienced this?*


*1.* Too bad you were not 'bothered' by [in your own words] having '*taken advantage'* of one of the biggest layoffs in the country. 
*2.* Next time you'll use a coupon to pay $0.00 at a store that has issued 17,600 pink slips you mean?
*3.* Is that what you were trying to do, 'save'? It's pretty obvious by your 4 coupon threads here, that you like coupons, but why did you feel like a 'thief'?

I hope you have since recovered from the insensitive treatment you received by the cashiers. :rolleyes2:


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that before the pullout of target, you never shopped there before, which is part of the reason they are bailing. 

Now that there are liquidation deals u you are right in the with the rest of the cheap cockroaches, AND you are using a coupon and are upset that an employee who just lost their job, and actually found out via the news doesn't care about you?

You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## GreedIsGood (Dec 4, 2013)

^What's wrong with being a "cheap cockroach"? This is a money forum after all.

When Target came to Canada, their products were too expensive and nothing like the States. Now that the products are discounted, people are buying. Of course you have to be sensitive to the employees and don't be a total dick, which judging by OP's post, s/he wasn't.


----------

